# Knit Nanciann - Easy Rectangular Lace Shawl



## stevieland

My new Nanciann pattern is now available! Here are the links where the pattern may be purchased via PayPal for $6.00:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nanciann

Nanciann stole is an elegant rectangular lace stole that is worked in one piece from end to end and may be easily customized to any size you like, be it a smaller scarf size or larger stole. There are only five different stitches in the whole design, so its a great first lace pattern that is easy to memorize and relaxing to knit without being boring. The pattern is written in a tutorial style and is packed with 11 pages of great info about many aspects of lace knitting.

Nanciann is offered as both a written and charted pattern with a large, easy-to-read chart that is big enough to read while watching TV and knitting! Also included are detailed instructions for customizing the size and photo-tutorials showing exactly how to block the stole and how to blend two skeins of beautiful hand dyed yarn (if you decide to use that kind of yarn), which I did for the sample pictured.

Fingering or sock weight yarn is recommended, but heavier weight yarn may be used as well. The stole pictured measures 18 x 70 and used about 780 yards of fingering weight yarn. A scarf version would probably use around 500-560 yards.

If you prefer to purchase through me directly, you may PM me here with Nanciann Stole Pattern in the subject and provide your email address in the body of the PM. (Please do not post your email address directly on this topic for your security.) I will then generate a PayPal money request, Pay Pal will email you, you can pay them with or without a PayPal account, they tell me you paid, and I email you the pattern.

Here a few pics of the design:


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Very lovely stole, Dee...


----------



## missmolly

That's beautiful Dee. I love the colour you've chosen :thumbup:


----------



## momrnbk

Dee, you've designed so many beautiful patterns. I just added this one to my collection. I just finished the Liz Stole in silk (still have to block it) for my daughters upcoming wedding, so it will be awhile before I can start this one. I think this one will make a lovely Christmas gift for one of my friends. Your designs are the best!!


----------



## nanciann

Keep them coming...Each design is more exciting than the last one.


----------



## EqLady

Ooooh, so pretty! Have placed my order, thank you, Dee!!


----------



## linzers

Take a bow, Nanciann. You are beautiful. I love the simplicity of the design.


----------



## Revan

Love your new design Dee, will own it soon. Revan


----------



## paljoey46

As usual, your designs are breathtaking. This has been added to my to-do list. I'm currently finishing a wedding shawl so can't join the KAL yet. Is it possible to join later? I have some sock yarn just begging to be knitted and I think it would work well with this pattern.


----------



## shshipp

is there a specific way to sign up for this KAL ?


----------



## cgcharles

Just purchased this pattern. I planned to make a white shawl to go with my niece's wedding gown. I have some white cashmere yarn but had not picked out a pattern yet. Now I do not have to search. Thank you Dee.


----------



## nanaspacas

very pretty pattern


----------



## Rainebo

Gorgeous Shawl! Love the edging!


----------



## EqLady

shshipp said:


> is there a specific way to sign up for this KAL ?


No specific way to sign up - Just go to the Nanciann KAL whenever you want, read, chime in with comments, ask questions, be a cheerleader - all on your own time. Dee is available for questions as are a lot of other knitters. There doesn't appear to be a topic set up yet but there will be.


----------



## StellasKnits

Oh that is just lovely!! Bravo!


----------



## kittyknit

Believe it or not, I just started one almost just like it using Cascade Painted Yarn. It is wider and doesn't have that beautiful edging stitch around it....


----------



## chezalvera

Lovely design. I purchased a dental floss weight cashmere yarn at NYC Vogue Live. Do you think it work with this 
pattern? I have enough to double the yarn. Your thoughts please?


----------



## pfarley4106

Dee, this my first purchase from you. Don't know when I'll start it since I'm half way through the Verity Shawl in this month's issue of Interweave. I've been saving some gorgeous very fine alpaca yarn and I'm hoping it will be appropriate for this beautiful wrap.


----------



## pfarley4106

Just purchased this pattern. Can't wait to wear it. Yummy.


----------



## aljellie

As soon as I return home, I'm in.

Ellie


----------



## wildwood42

This shawl is beautiful, the border is so pretty, thanks for sharing, I really want to make this shawl.


----------



## wildwood42

Just bought the pattern!! yea Thanks so much!!!


----------



## elaine_1

Lovely stole, I just bought the pattern and would like to knit along. I have not done a KAL before, can you tell me what I do next. Thanks


----------



## stevieland

chezalvera said:


> Lovely design. I purchased a dental floss weight cashmere yarn at NYC Vogue Live. Do you think it work with this
> pattern? I have enough to double the yarn. Your thoughts please?


I think the cashmere would be fine, I would probably double it though. I'm not sure what dental floss weight is. Maybe you give me the length and weight of a skein so I could better advise you.


----------



## stevieland

pfarley4106 said:


> Dee, this my first purchase from you. Don't know when I'll start it since I'm half way through the Verity Shawl in this month's issue of Interweave. I've been saving some gorgeous very fine alpaca yarn and I'm hoping it will be appropriate for this beautiful wrap.


Thanks so much for purchasing! How fine is the alpaca? Weight of the skein and yardage? This stole can certainly be worked in lace weight but one would need to increase the size in both directions I would think.


----------



## stevieland

elaine_1 said:


> Lovely stole, I just bought the pattern and would like to knit along. I have not done a KAL before, can you tell me what I do next. Thanks


Thanks! Here is the link to the KAL http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-169639-1.html. All you really have to do is make a post saying hi or whatever, and then the topic will be your watch list. You will see every time someone makes a new post and participate as much as you like. It is a very casual atmosphere to be sure!


----------



## stevieland

kittyknit said:


> Believe it or not, I just started one almost just like it using Cascade Painted Yarn. It is wider and doesn't have that beautiful edging stitch around it....


Ooooh, I like that yarn. I've got some right in the other room!


----------



## pfarley4106

stevieland said:


> Thanks so much for purchasing! How fine is the alpaca? Weight of the skein and yardage? This stole can certainly be worked in lace weight but one would need to increase the size in both directions I would think.


I have the Cascade Yarns Indulgence It's weight is 100 grams/3.5 oz with 246 yards. It lists gauge as 5 stitches per 1 inch with a size 7 needle. I should add I generally have to go down two needle sizes to get gauge. I would not call it very fine. The original yarn I was thinking of using was Indiecita and only 50 grams. (no yardage listed)


----------



## pfarley4106

I also have never done a KAL before. I'm not even sure what the letters stand for. But if it entails knitting I'm all there. I tried the link for the KAL and it denoted a problem.


----------



## wildwood42

KAL,is a group of people working the same pattern at the same time. When it starts up you will be able to see the instructor on line and ask questions, and have them answered at the time of the Kal


----------



## wildwood42

I took one of their Kals with the lace shawl, its really neat.


----------



## stevieland

pfarley4106 said:


> I have the Cascade Yarns Indulgence It's weight is 100 grams/3.5 oz with 246 yards. It lists gauge as 5 stitches per 1 inch with a size 7 needle. I should add I generally have to go down two needle sizes to get gauge. I would not call it very fine. The original yarn I was thinking of using was Indiecita and only 50 grams. (no yardage listed)


I looked that up and it is worsted weight. You will end up with a very thick stole, but it will certainly work! You would need to go up to US9s on that yarn, and it won't look quite as lacy. I'm not sure how much you'd need exactly... how much do you have, and how big do you want the finished stole to be?

Here is another link to the KAL, maybe I cut and pasted it wrong. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-169639-1.html KAL means Knit A Long and it entails lots and lots of knitting! You can post as much or as little as you like, and someone is always there to answer questions or just chat about this or that. On one of my KALs we even posted pictures of our pets wearing shawls! (My parrot was not happy.)


----------



## pfarley4106

pfarley4106 said:


> I have the Cascade Yarns Indulgence It's weight is 100 grams/3.5 oz with 246 yards. It lists gauge as 5 stitches per 1 inch with a size 7 needle. I should add I generally have to go down two needle sizes to get gauge. I would not call it very fine. The original yarn I was thinking of using was Indiecita and only 50 grams. (no yardage listed)


I think I'll abandon that yarn for another project and I'll order the Knitpicks palette yarn that I've read that works well.


----------



## pfarley4106

pfarley4106 said:


> I think I'll abandon that yarn for another project and I'll order the Knitpicks palette yarn that I've read that works well.


 Couldn't get the palette in white so I ordered the Cascade 220 that you also recommended. Now I can't wait for it to arrive. Thank you so much.


----------



## Monika

gergous shawl just dont have the funds right now


----------



## stevieland

pfarley4106 said:


> Couldn't get the palette in white so I ordered the Cascade 220 that you also recommended. Now I can't wait for it to arrive. Thank you so much.


That Cascade yarn really feels nice in the hand. Probably has a nicer hand than the Palette so it all worked out in the end!


----------



## Ladyabelle

Oooh! That is quite lovely. Dee, I am finally ready to take the plunge and knit one of your delectable shawls. I have been admiring them for over a year now, and been shy to start lace knitting. Am now making my first shawlette and finding it is a lot of fun. Thanks for all the tempting beauties that you have designed and others have knitted so beautifully.


----------



## -knitter

Dee - You've done it again!! I just downloaded and printed the pattern!! Beautiful!!! :thumbup:


----------



## itzzbarb

Oh what a beautiful shawl! I want the same color yarn as you used, Dee, only don't seem to be able to find it. The Hedgehog place shows only one color in that particular yarn. I purchased the pattern through Craftsy, saved it to my computer, and it won't print! Grrrr!! I printed the Haruni shawl pattern with no problem. Will try again tomorrow,maybe the printer fairies will fix things by then.


----------



## Knit in AZ

Dee, brought the pattern and have printed it. Have the yarn. Now just have to dive in and get started. Can't wait!! It's beautiful. Just hope mine turns out as nice.


----------



## umozabeads

Absolutely wonderful! So many wonderful designs so little time to knit, them! But I am sure gonna try! Thanks Umoza


----------



## umozabeads

Just checking is row 4 correct where it says p65? I mean are. There two purl section in the setup section? Thanks Umoza


----------



## Mireillebc

Will probably join the KAL as well. But I have 2 projects to finish before starting an other one. Will try to knit fast. LOL.


----------



## wildwood42

itzzbarb said:


> Oh what a beautiful shawl! I want the same color yarn as you used, Dee, only don't seem to be able to find it. The Hedgehog place shows only one color in that particular yarn. I purchased the pattern through Craftsy, saved it to my computer, and it won't print! Grrrr!! I printed the Haruni shawl pattern with no problem. Will try again tomorrow,maybe the printer fairies will fix things by then.


I had the same problem, but when I downloaded Adobe it printed great, good luck.


----------



## vananny

This is beautiful! I have downloaded the pattern and will order the yarn very soon. Working on a couple of projects now but certainly intend to do this too! It is so light and airy looking....
I hope mine will be as beautiful as yours!
Thanks for sharing your talents with all of us....


----------



## stevieland

Thanks to everyone for their kind comments! I am so glad you like the design. And thanks to everyone who purchased it as well.



umozabeads said:


> Just checking is row 4 correct where it says p65? I mean are. There two purl section in the setup section? Thanks Umoza


Yes. I have a long explanation on that in the KAL here is the page it is on: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-169639-9.html#3291761


----------



## umozabeads

Thanks. I have it now. Umoza


----------



## Teacup

pfarley4106 said:


> I also have never done a KAL before. I'm not even sure what the letters stand for. But if it entails knitting I'm all there. I tried the link for the KAL and it denoted a problem.


I also had a problem with the link..I just purchased the pattern also..


----------



## Teacup

Beautiful Shawl..I have my pattern and need to purchase my yarn yet..and finish another Shawl and then I can start yours..this will be my first Lace Shawl of your designs..


----------



## stevieland

Teacup said:


> I also had a problem with the link..I just purchased the pattern also..


Just go a couple posts up and reposted a corrected link. Sorry about that. And thanks for buying the pattern!!!


----------



## stevieland

itzzbarb said:


> Oh what a beautiful shawl! I want the same color yarn as you used, Dee, only don't seem to be able to find it. The Hedgehog place shows only one color in that particular yarn. I purchased the pattern through Craftsy, saved it to my computer, and it won't print! Grrrr!! I printed the Haruni shawl pattern with no problem. Will try again tomorrow,maybe the printer fairies will fix things by then.


Thanks! Do you have Windows 8 by any chance?? Apparently there are issues with that operating system and some Adobe files. My PDF file is just a regular old PDF.... I wish I knew what exactly was going on. Did you try to open up Adobe Reader first, then open the file in that program and then print it? That is what someone else said they did when they were having issues.

Good luck. PM me if you are having any other problems after you try what I suggested.


----------



## itzzbarb

Dee, Yes, I have Windows 8! I tried to print the PDF outright, as always on other versions of Windows. I have never had to open AR in order to print, but had to open AR, then open the file in AR, then print it. Oddly enough, just prior to this problem, I had printed a PDF file. Oh well, problem solved.


----------



## stevieland

itzzbarb said:


> Dee, Yes, I have Windows 8! I tried to print the PDF outright, as always on other versions of Windows. I have never had to open AR in order to print, but had to open AR, then open the file in AR, then print it. Oddly enough, just prior to this problem, I had printed a PDF file. Oh well, problem solved.


So you are saying that you printed another PDF directly without opening it up in Adobe and it worked fine?? If so, I might ask you to do a little test for me. Please let me know at your convenience.


----------



## itzzbarb

Yes Dee, I printed the Haruni Shawl pattern right before the Nanciann episode, with no problems, did not have to go through AR. I would be happy to do a test for you.


----------



## mamiepooh

nanciann said:


> Keep them coming...Each design is more exciting than the last one.


This is exactly what I told Dee:
Like in the film "Fields of dreams" when they keep saying "if you build it, they will come"

here we say: "if you design it, they will knit".


----------



## lilydragon

Dee, I love all your patterns! I own almost all of them.


----------



## umozabeads

Hi Shawlets guess how I am spending my sunday? Getting a pacemaker put in. I am okay and should be going home in a couple of days MS is trying to get the upper hand but I don't think SO! Luv ya all Umoza


----------



## stevieland

umozabeads said:


> Hi Shawlets guess how I am spending my sunday? Getting a pacemaker put in. I am okay and should be going home in a couple of days MS is trying to get the upper hand but I don't think SO! Luv ya all Umoza


Oh my. My heart really goes out to you with all the challenges you face every day, my dear. You are an amazing woman... the way you can keep your attitude positive. I wish you a speedy recovery and hope you can get your strength back as soon as possible.


----------



## stevieland

umozabeads said:


> Hi Shawlets guess how I am spending my sunday? Getting a pacemaker put in. I am okay and should be going home in a couple of days MS is trying to get the upper hand but I don't think SO! Luv ya all Umoza


Oh my. My heart really goes out to you with all the challenges you face every day, my dear. You are an amazing woman... the way you can keep your attitude positive. I wish you a speedy recovery and hope you can get your strength back as soon as possible.


----------



## mollyannhad

That is a gorgeous wrap! I love the colors too!


----------



## marchar

A little late, but just downloaded the pattern. Now have to get yarn! First KAL. Where do I access this when I go to KP?


----------



## Gypsycream

Beautiful!!


----------



## stevieland

marchar said:


> A little late, but just downloaded the pattern. Now have to get yarn! First KAL. Where do I access this when I go to KP?


Thanks so much! Here is the link to the KAL: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-169639-1.html

Just swing on by when you are ready... looking forward to your participation!


----------



## Zraza

stevieland said:


> Thanks! Here is the link to the KAL http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-169639-1.html. All you really have to do is make a post saying hi or whatever, and then the topic will be your watch list. You will see every time someone makes a new post and participate as much as you like. It is a very casual atmosphere to be sure!


Link did not work, got error message.


----------



## stevieland

Zraza said:


> Link did not work, got error message.


I just clicked on it and it went though okay. Maybe it was a temporary thing. Here is is again:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-169639-1.html


----------



## belleflower

Lovelyxx



stevieland said:


> My new Nanciann pattern is now available! Here are the links where the pattern may be purchased via PayPal for $6.00:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nanciann
> 
> Nanciann stole is an elegant rectangular lace stole that is worked in one piece from end to end and may be easily customized to any size you like, be it a smaller scarf size or larger stole. There are only five different stitches in the whole design, so its a great first lace pattern that is easy to memorize and relaxing to knit without being boring. The pattern is written in a tutorial style and is packed with 11 pages of great info about many aspects of lace knitting.
> 
> Nanciann is offered as both a written and charted pattern with a large, easy-to-read chart that is big enough to read while watching TV and knitting! Also included are detailed instructions for customizing the size and photo-tutorials showing exactly how to block the stole and how to blend two skeins of beautiful hand dyed yarn (if you decide to use that kind of yarn), which I did for the sample pictured.
> 
> Fingering or sock weight yarn is recommended, but heavier weight yarn may be used as well. The stole pictured measures 18 x 70 and used about 780 yards of fingering weight yarn. A scarf version would probably use around 500-560 yards.
> 
> If you prefer to purchase through me directly, you may PM me here with Nanciann Stole Pattern in the subject and provide your email address in the body of the PM. (Please do not post your email address directly on this topic for your security.) I will then generate a PayPal money request, Pay Pal will email you, you can pay them with or without a PayPal account, they tell me you paid, and I email you the pattern.
> 
> Here a few pics of the design:


----------



## nwjasu

Gorgeous again


----------



## Whoever

It does not easy to me! Thanks Whoever


----------



## threadbears

Beautifully done! Beautiful design.


----------

